# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Поклонение Божествам >  Предложение предметов...

## Gaura Shakti dvs

Я сейчас смотрю индийский фильм и возник вопрос. Может кто-нибудь удовлетворить моё любопытство? В фильме, когда святым или Кришне предлагают какие-то предметы (светильник, гирлянду, и т.д.) всё предлагается одновременно на подносе. При поклонении, которое я вижу в ИСККОН, каждый предмет предлагается по отдельности и по разному. Как это объяснить?

----------

